# cashing Am. checks



## islandlady11 (May 30, 2014)

Intercam will not be cashing any more Am. checks.. Any ideas for that. ATM charges 3% to change dollars into pesos..i.e. $1000 withdrawal ATM is almost $30. each month or more of course..


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Please give us your source for Intercam not cashing checks from the US. Is that Canada too?

That is how they do business here so I'm very doubtful.

$1000 withdrawal cost me 60 pesos (2 withdrawals), plus 1% plus the exchange rate the bank takes.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The foreign exchange rate is determined by your bank. If it is 3%, you should probably be looking for another bank that only charges 1% and refunds ATM fees.


----------



## islandlady11 (May 30, 2014)

dont know what bank that might be..have Bank of Am and Chase..and B/am is not allowing wire transfer to get through to Intercam...Going to be a problem soon to get us cash into Mx. bank here in PV


----------



## islandlady11 (May 30, 2014)

those threads are from 2011 and things are changing rapidly when it comes to get US $$ to Mx.. Fees are higher then 2011 and no bank here in PV is taking Am. Checks anymore..That is a fact..


----------



## islandlady11 (May 30, 2014)

p.s. Intercam will cash a check ith a bank account there Only until August2014..no more happy.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Last time I spoke with Intercam they said the only change is the amount of cash they will give you directly. Bank draft size has not changed.

Intercam operates by receiving money from your bank and giving you pesos. How else are they going to get dollars from your bank without a check. 

Guess we'll see in August but hard to believe without sources


----------



## islandlady11 (May 30, 2014)

no, they are not going to take our checks according to my agent at the bank. The goal for them is to make sur gringos deposit larger amounts into the Mx. bank not cash Am. cks..that way our $$ is no longer in the US bank


----------

